# Mastitis?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We suspect one of our does has it. Am reading conflicting info on whether or not the CMT would tell us for sure. If it hasn't been used before. Would it be harmful to treat without knowing 100%? Her supply is way, way down. Her udder has become uneven in the last couple weeks. Milk looks fine still. Let's see, she freshened back in March and this is her 3rd year. Everything else looks normal.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

CMT is really nothing more than a screening. If used regularly on each doe in the herd, it can alert you to a difference in the milk. A doe who usually doesn't gel, who gells thickling has something going on, more somatic cells in her milk....late lactation or in heat or mastitis.

Lopsided udders with normal milk is nearly always staph, its usually the only clue there is even a problem. I can feel in the udder a thickened skin and also a poor keeping quality of the milk.

True mastitis, is mast = breast....itis is inflammation of, so mastitis is a hot infammed udder milking cottage cheese, stringy bloody or pussy or nasty milk. The udder is painful, so much so sometimes the doe will not walk, or jump up on the milkstand.

So if you are just looking at a lopsided udder, that was not caused by kids nursing one side and not the other than yes it's like subclinical staph. Treating is always more expensive than sending in a milk sample for a test...info on LSU mastitis facility is in goatkeeping 101. Then if it comes backpositive for staph...vaccinate with lysigin, give pennicillin and gentamycin (you can order the pig kind in QCsupply.com and infuse, any dry cow except erythromicin in which you are going to put gentamycin in the infusions also. Then when you dry her up you will dry cow on more time about 50 days from kidding.

Never dry up a doe with mastitis. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, Vicki. The sample goes overnight in tomorrow's mail. I'm sure I'll have more questions when we get the results.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

So very well explained!!! 
I always like how you explain things Vicki. That thought stuck in my head wayyyyyyy back when I first started goats.. um.. lets see.. :???


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

keep us posted Kalne 
I have one I think I will send in on also just in case but don't really think she has it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How I deal with this Sondra is even if it does come back clear....any doe on my place who gives me one moment of question, is dry cow treated period. I put 2cc of gentamycin into a dry cow infusion tube...I prefer to use Pirsue, but adding Shampoo to my table I will be using Tommorrow  you have to squirt a little of the tommorrow out of the tube for the gentamycin (remember QCsupply.com has it now non script) to fit. And vaccinate that doe with lysigin, 5cc repeat in 21 days. By only vaccinating my virgin does and my colostrum does it saves me bigtime on vaccine. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK Vicki do you do this even while you are milking her? or just when you dry her up??


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I would like to know too Vicki...dry or while in milk. I have a doe that is dry right now, but I have been suspecting her of having staph. Lopsided. I didn't know you could send a sample off. Don't have an address of where to send. Does specimen have to be kept cold when you send it? Also can you give the Lysigine sp? when they are bred? Dry? I'm not understanding the dry cow or tomorrow thing you are talking about. :sigh I'm so confused.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

address for LSU is in Goat 101


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When I dry up my does, anyone who has had a previous problem (Birdy even though she is fine now) or anyone who I am concerned about, I dry cow. Dry cow is an antibiotic infusion you put into the udder of your doe when she is dry, it contains more meds and it is a soybean oil base so it stays in the udder longer.

If a doe has mastitis when she is milking, I keep milking and do the same 3 times, after milking her out like normal...plus add the systemic shots.

Today is an infusion used when they are in milk....Tommorrow is an infusion that is used when they are dry....but I alwasy choose tommorrow since it has more drug and stays in the system longer...and yes it's a long milk withdrawal, made super long with systemic gentamycin shots. But I want a good udder, not a doe with a ruined half. Vicki


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> ............ gentamycin (remember QCsupply.com has it now non script) . Vicki


Hmmm?? I looked there online the other day and could only find it under Rx products?? :help2


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

MayLOC said:


> Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:
> 
> 
> > ............ gentamycin (remember QCsupply.com has it now non script) . Vicki
> ...


bump.....

is there really a place you can get it now non Rx? I remember the discussion about it at Jeffer's now, but that is is a lot weaker. anybody?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's in the pig section of several catalogs. Of course you will have to dose it up being not 100mg/kg. I can get mine from the vet, but alot of folks can't. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope couldn't find it at QCsupply.com either


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I have only found it as the pig gentamicin also...only 5 mg/mL so quite different. We can get it from the vet, just thought would be easier to order it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry it didn't register that it was only 5mg when I saw it. Vicki


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, no problem.  I couldn't find 'additional info.' about it either on that site. I finally just zoomed in on the photo of the bottle


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Old age is setting in on Vicki!! We done had this discussion about the gent.
It's 100mg/ml when vet Rx and pig is 5mg/ml...20cc to get the 100mg. But for kids it's great since it is given in such smaller doses, when needed.

Remember folks to learn to read the active ingredient and mg/ml on the bottle. You can save big $$ by ordering the meds. generic. Banamine and Flu-Nix (same drug,same mg/ml) but price difference is huge. Because Banamine is a trademark name. Difference in price at my vets~ Banamine $68.00/100, Flu-nix $45/100ml. BUT, he says some horse people will ONLY use Banamine name. :really What does he use ~ Flu-Nix. :lol
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat 


Thanks, Kaye. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:welcome eepwall
Just keepin' you humble! :rofl
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK then for us old and slow we should not order the pig stuff for mastitis is that right??


----------

